# I got IP banned from a forum, what can I do to get back on it?



## Dizzy714

The PS3 Forums to be specific, which are linked to your actual PSN account. Basically I got banned for 3 months from the site on my main account for saying ONE negative thing about a person on the forum out of self defense. So I log on another account to email the Admin that locked the thread [which I guessed was the one who also banned me] simply to message him asking why I wasn't given a warning, how that was fair, etc etc - instead of having the courtesy to message me back, he put a 6 month ban on that account and raised my official account to 6 months as well. So I logged on yet another account and messaged one of the many moderators of the forum instead, asking how I can reach the main main Admin of the site because I needed to speak with him - a few hours later go by and I go to the site an I'm IP banned. Can't even view the forums as a guest now, all because I simply tried talking to an Admin of the site - UNFAIR. 

So with that said, I thought some of you may know how this works an what options and tools forum admin has when it comes to stuff like that. And if there's something I can do to workaround this. If it means anything, I'm under Time Warner's Road Runner connected through a Netgear WNR3500 router.


----------



## Theblackoutow

Yeah, next time don't mess with people? You were banned for a reason, then you made the situation worse by harassing the admins. After the 6 month ban you should have just gave up.


----------



## Dizzy714

The dude called me a scum in life and wished death on my PS3, I simply said I'd smack him in the ****in' mouth if he had the nerve to say that shit outside of the internet. There's trash talk going on ALL the time over there and nobody gets banned. It's rare that I even make a post over there. And how exactly did I harass the admin? You kidding? I signed onto another name and emailed the Admin that banned me ONCE, in a polite fashion, and the guy didn't have the courtesy to even respond - instead he banned that account too and upped the other. So I signed onto another PS3 account I have, not to message him, but to message a moderator to simply find out who the main Admin is and how I can contact him. That was it. So tell me how I was harassing anybody guy? By simply trying to get in contact with the main head of the two Administrators [found out there's two, the guy who's doing the banning isn't the main main head] is harassing? Get outta here. My ban was unfair to begin with, let alone getting permanently IP banned to the point where I can't even view the site completely for trying to get in contact with the site's leader - that's unacceptable, sorry but no.

Now can anybody else who understands help me out?


----------



## Ramodkk

You got banned for a reason. There's nothing you can do.


----------



## ganzey

wow, death on your ps3. real bad.


----------



## Dizzy714

Literally one small negative comment, out of self defense, isn't enough to get banned like that without warning, sorry. Like I said, people bash the hell out of eachother over there on the daily and nothing is taken into effect with any of them. So for some odd reason, a non-regular poster, I'm getting treated unfairly. Sad how you two are siding with my consequence. PERMANENTLY banned for trying to get in contact with the administrator? Really!?


----------



## Dizzy714

ganzey said:


> wow, death on your ps3. real bad.



I took no offense to it, I thought it was funny because I'm not one of them nerd ass kids who's lives revolve around a video game system. But of course I'm gonna respond to the comment for calling me a scum for how I play a certain video game, so I simply told him I'd smack his ****in' mouth if he'd dare say that outside of the internet. How that's worth a 3 month ban? Especially when this dude came at me more rotten than I did and got no consequence, doesn't make sense.


----------



## Gooberman

man give us link to this thread xD


----------



## Dizzy714

Gooberman said:


> man give us link to this thread xD



Probably a sarcastic comment. But if you search the name Dizzy714 on the PS3 forums you'll find it in one of the threads titled something with Care Package Glitch under the Call of Duty section.


----------



## Gooberman

ok it wasn't sarcastic i love these kind of threads lol


----------



## Dizzy714

Lol, it's not flooded with BS - it got locked pretty quick.


----------



## Rit

What link... I don't see no link 

So you cheated...


----------



## Gooberman

Found it.
http://boardsus.playstation.com/playstation/board/message?board.id=callofduty3&thread.id=838300&view=by_date_ascending&page=4
edit - aww wtf is this i found it first!!

and yeah dude don't use that glitch  glitching is bad in one of my games there is a resource glitch and if someone catches you doing it you're frowned upon for the rest of your days there.

SHH about this though 

AWESOME secret VIEWING POWERS


----------



## Rit

There... I editted my previous post for you Gooberman


----------



## Gooberman

xD i'm on dial up so it took awhile to load the page ^_^ i need to get some sort of broad band for my 360  (AND YES i can connect to xbox live with dial up xD just can't do nothing with sliver)


----------



## Dizzy714

Alright I'm viewing the page through a proxy, and they took my remark out of my post. Why didn't they take the other guys remark out too then?

None of the glitches found in the COD games will harm your account. Unless you're on 360 and have the system modded to perform them crazy hacks that are going around on the 360 right now, then I can see accounts getting nerfed. MAYBE even the 10th prestige hack, but I haven't heard of anybody getting screwed over with that either [I didn't do this one, shortens the lifespan of the game way too much].


----------



## Gooberman

Dizzy714 said:


> Alright I'm viewing the page through a proxy, and they took my remark out of my post. Why didn't they take the other guys remark out too then?
> 
> None of the glitches found in the COD games will harm your account. Unless you're on 360 and have the system modded to perform them crazy hacks that are going around on the 360 right now, then I can see accounts getting nerfed. MAYBE even the 10th prestige hack, but I haven't heard of anybody getting screwed over with that either [I didn't do this one, shortens the lifespan of the game way too much].



Microsoft bans your console so you can't just come right back xd


----------



## Rit

It's great seeing "Banned Xbox 360 For Sale" on craigslist/E-bay... They get what they deserve!


----------



## Dizzy714

From moddying their systems though right?

Back on topic for a minute. Weird. I unplugged my router and connected my computer directly to the modem, and I can get back on the site again [obviously not log in, but yeah].


----------



## Gooberman

different IP of course you can get around IP ban then


----------



## linkin

that means you have a dynamic ip. that means ip banning you won't do much.


----------



## Gooberman

only if we could do mac bannin xD


----------



## Dizzy714

Ahh, I plugged the router back in an my IP is back to the old one.


----------



## 87dtna

The admins really frown on having more than one account, probably why you were banned even further.

The only solution is to get a different IP address.


----------



## Flaring Afro

Rit said:


> It's great seeing "Banned Xbox 360 For Sale" on craigslist/E-bay... They get what they deserve!



One guy a few days ago was asking $30 less than the cost of a new one... for a BANNED 360 LOL.


----------



## DaveSi677

with all honesty... I play COD and I can't stand that glich!

But you know the rules of the forum weren't to post topics about it... however I am a Admin on a big car forum and I do agree that he could of given you a warning with a 2 week ban.  I think they made this something bigger then it was!


So now stop using that glich!!!


----------



## Dizzy714

87dtna said:


> The admins really frown on having more than one account, probably why you were banned even further.
> 
> The only solution is to get a different IP address.



Well, the difference with this forum is that your PSN account is linked to that forum. So if you've never been on the forum in your life but have signed up for a few PSN accounts on the PS3, you automatically have accounts to post on the forums with. And that's what I logged on with after I was put on a 3 month ban with the original name, other names I already had, not new one's that I just created. So, since I have a modem that runs a Dynamic IP - it should switch within a week or so? I just found it weird how at the moment I kinda have two IP's, as in the one with the modem connected directly is different than the one when it's connected through the router. 



DaveSi677 said:


> with all honesty... I play COD and I can't stand that glich!
> 
> But you know the rules of the forum weren't to post topics about it... however I am a Admin on a big car forum and I do agree that he could of given you a warning with a 2 week ban.  I think they made this something bigger then it was!
> 
> 
> So now stop using that glich!!!



No worries, I think the patch for it is already in effect - I know it was released in EU early yesterday, NA was supposed to get it later on that day too but it never came through - so I'm guessing when I turn on my PS3 today I'll see the patch. An I don't think discussing the topic is prohibited there, but how to do it probably is, I dunno I wasn't the thread creator I just chimed in an gave my 2 cents.


----------



## tlarkin

You got banned because the guy wished your PS3 doom and you threatened him personally.  It takes two to tango but you took it too far and made it way personal.  

Also, glitching is for lame asses who can't play the game which is why I usually only play on dedicated servers so people that glitch and grief get banned permanently.  I have had to ban so many griefers on L4D 2 server that would just pop in and start friendly firing people like it was funny.


----------



## Flaring Afro

DaveSi677 said:


> however I am a Admin on a big car forum and I do agree that he could of given you a warning with a 2 week ban.



what kind of car/what forum?


----------



## Dizzy714

tlarkin said:


> You got banned because the guy wished your PS3 doom and you threatened him personally.  It takes two to tango but you took it too far and made it way personal.
> 
> Also, glitching is for lame asses who can't play the game which is why I usually only play on dedicated servers so people that glitch and grief get banned permanently.  I have had to ban so many griefers on L4D 2 server that would just pop in and start friendly firing people like it was funny.



I understand that, but other dude didn't get any consequence - therefore, unfair play. 

An I can play, trust. I'm just taking advantage of something that's being abused by almost everybody while it's available. Like I said on the PS3 forum, I don't camp out like a scrub to get an 8 killstreak so I can do the glitch, that's not my style of play - I run n gun, and if I happen to get 8 kills in a row I'll unload the glitch, if my team starts falling behind then I stop and get back to the objectives.


----------



## tlarkin

There is right and there is wrong and while this is a video game and pretty insignificant to anything in real life, I will parallel it to a real life situation.  People out there steal things, therefore it is common practice, and you know it is wrong, but you do it because other people do it.  That is the mentality you are displaying here.

That is hardly an excuse, sorry I got no sympathy for you, and like I said he wished death on your PS3, on a non living object.  Which is childish, but you threatened him personally which tells me two things.  One, you sound like an Internet Tough Guy, and two, seriously dude you broke the rules and threatened someone, you were the root cause of the whole situation, and you don't realize it.  You need to look at it from a different perspective, step back from it all and look at it form the outside.  You need to realize you are at fault here.  You broke the rules discussing a glitch, admitted to using the glitch and then threatened someone personally.  If you had not broken the rules in the first place by discussing a glitch then that argument would have never taken place.


----------



## Dizzy714

Hey guy, wake up - discussing the glitch isn't prohibited on the forum. There's 100's of threads about the glitch, discussing how to glitch is an entire different thing. I dropped my two cents by saying I use the glitch in the thread. If the developer of the game would of had a beta, the glitch would never of been given life. There's NUMEROUS things ****ed up in the coding of MW2, they're at fault for glitches like these popping up. 

And why is it that when someone steps on the internet they're automatically looked at as an e-thug if they bring out violence? Like real badass dudes aren't allowed to touch the internet or something. I've been a 'tough guy' my whole life, proud of it? No, that's why I cleaned up my act over the years. You guys are purposely skipping over the fact the dude straight up called me scum. I'm sorry, you give me any kind of verbal assault I'm gonna give you the opportunity to show you can say the same words outside of the internet. That's all I was saying when I said I'd slap him in the ****in' mouth if he had the nerve to say it outside of a forum. The only rule I broke was threatening someone. So you, sir, fail at criticizing my faults by missing 2/3 - you lose. A simple threat like that does not deserve a 3 month ban, let alone an IP ban for trying to get ahold of an site Admin. **** yer sympathy.


----------



## tlarkin

Dizzy714 said:


> Hey guy, wake up - discussing the glitch isn't prohibited on the forum. There's 100's of threads about the glitch, discussing how to glitch is an entire different thing. I dropped my two cents by saying I use the glitch in the thread. If the developer of the game would of had a beta, the glitch would never of been given life. There's NUMEROUS things ****ed up in the coding of MW2, they're at fault for glitches like these popping up.
> 
> And why is it that when someone steps on the internet they're automatically looked at as an e-thug if they bring out violence? Like real badass dudes aren't allowed to touch the internet or something. I've been a 'tough guy' my whole life, proud of it? No, that's why I cleaned up my act over the years. You guys are purposely skipping over the fact the dude straight up called me scum. I'm sorry, you give me any kind of verbal assault I'm gonna give you the opportunity to show you can say the same words outside of the internet. That's all I was saying when I said I'd slap him in the ****in' mouth if he had the nerve to say it outside of a forum. The only rule I broke was threatening someone. So you, sir, fail at criticizing my faults by missing 2/3 - you lose. A simple threat like that does not deserve a 3 month ban, let alone an IP ban for trying to get ahold of an site Admin. **** yer sympathy.




Dude it is over the internet man, who cares?  99% of the people that would call you names on the net don't have the balls to do it in real life to your face.  Chill out man, and next time someone calls you a name on line just drop it.


----------



## Dizzy714

I feel compelled to back my name up when it gets thrown with negativity, that's just how I am. 

Anyways, should my IP change anytime soon since my ISP provided me a modem with a Dynamic IP? Like I said earlier, when I plug my modem directly it gives me a different IP than it gives while the router is hooked up. I'm hoping that the router doesn't save one permanent IP.


----------



## tlarkin

Dizzy714 said:


> I feel compelled to back my name up when it gets thrown with negativity, that's just how I am.



Sometimes you just got to be the bigger person, plus it is the Internet where tons of people say stuff all the time they would never say in real life.



> Anyways, should my IP change anytime soon since my ISP provided me a modem with a Dynamic IP? Like I said earlier, when I plug my modem directly it gives me a different IP than it gives while the router is hooked up. I'm hoping that the router doesn't save one permanent IP.



Most likely not, DHCP, by design always requests the same IP it has previously leased, and if they are running layer three switches things can be shifted around on your network and you can still get the same IP.  It also depends on the lease time itself.  To give you can example my Dynamic IP from my ISP has changed maybe 5 to 6 times over the past 4 years total.


----------



## Dizzy714

So then I'm guessing leaving the router disconnected for a few days wouldn't do any good either. I was finally able to get ahold of the site Admin, finally. So hopefully the dude will be somewhat understanding and in the least un-ban my IP.


----------



## tlarkin

Dizzy714 said:


> So then I'm guessing leaving the router disconnected for a few days wouldn't do any good either. I was finally able to get ahold of the site Admin, finally. So hopefully the dude will be somewhat understanding and in the least un-ban my IP.



Well, that depends on their set up.  If the IP you had was up for it's lease and another newer client came on it could technically take your IP.  However, some ISPs just assign a block or use static DHCP to manage them.  It really depends on how the network admins control their network with your ISP.  The only way to know is to call them direct and find out.


----------



## Dizzy714

I called the other night and they said they don't know exactly how often it changes but they think it changes every week or so. But if the router sticks one and keeps requesting the same one, that's not gonna work.


----------



## tlarkin

Dizzy714 said:


> I called the other night and they said they don't know exactly how often it changes but they think it changes every week or so. But if the router sticks one and keeps requesting the same one, that's not gonna work.



Go swap out your modem, it will have a new MAC address on it and probably create a new lease with a new IP.  That will probably change your IP instantly.  Most broadband companies have offices where you can just drive up to and swap out your modem.  Tell them you think it's dead and they will just swap it out no questions asked usually.


----------



## codeman0013

It appears you broke the rules on their forum.. He locked the thread becuase petition and glitch discussions are against the forum rules over there.. I would have stopped after the first ban man not to sound mean but when you bug moderators and admins you are more likely to get banned for longer..


----------



## tlarkin

codeman0013 said:


> It appears you broke the rules on their forum.. He locked the thread becuase petition and glitch discussions are against the forum rules over there.. I would have stopped after the first ban man not to sound mean but when you bug moderators and admins you are more likely to get banned for longer..



I think this guy is hard headed, but I think he is trying to get around the IP ban to contact a moderator to see if he can get his ban shortened and maybe apologize for acting that way.


----------



## Dizzy714

tlarkin said:


> I think this guy is hard headed, but I think he is trying to get around the IP ban to contact a moderator to see if he can get his ban shortened and maybe apologize for acting that way.



Correct/Correct.


----------



## AusLinda

seems like they need some oven baked chip choc cookies to make em chill out there


----------



## linkin

yeah, they seem pretty tense.


----------



## AusLinda

but i'd rather share cookies on this nice community here


----------



## Gooberman

can i has a cookie?


----------



## AusLinda

Gooberman said:


> can i has a cookie?



~shares a cookie~


----------



## ganzey

Gooberman said:


> can i has a cookie?



NO!! i eated it.....


----------



## PohTayToez

I really don't think you got banned so much for the verbal retaliation, but more for cheating and being openly proud about it and thinking that it's ok because "everyone does it".  That kind of talk just rubs some people the wrong way.  Like me.


----------



## tlarkin

Dude I want cookies, peanut butter with chocolate chips plz, k?  thx


----------



## Jamin43

Rit said:


> It's great seeing "Banned Xbox 360 For Sale" on craigslist/E-bay... They get what they deserve!



Looks like ebay has em too.



			
				ebay listing said:
			
		

> This Xbox is banned for having a flashed dvd drive this *enables you to play pirated games*, as well as original.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/Microsoft-XBOX-...ZViewItemQQptZVideo_Games?hash=item2eab3b70d8



:gun:


----------



## ganzey

^^might as well pick them up. it will olny be a matter of months until they figure out a way to unban them, or reflash the bios to change the serial number or something


----------



## PohTayToez

ganzey said:


> ^^might as well pick them up. it will olny be a matter of months until they figure out a way to unban them, or reflash the bios to change the serial number or something



Yeah, I don't really think so.  XBoxes are designed a bit different than computers, in that many more measures are taken to prevent tampering.

Recently, the chip that prevents unauthorized peripherals from being used on the XBox was cracked, which you may take as evidence that others might be able to crack whatever controls the banned serial number, but I'd say it's about the opposite if you look into what had to be done.  It was only accomplished by a military security expert, using a quarter million dollar piece of equipment, destroying dozens of these chips in the process.

http://www.toptechnews.com/news/Hacker-Cracks-PC-Encryption-Chip/story.xhtml?story_id=0330014YYGNO

I'd imagine that the 360 will be superseded by whatever next gen console there will be before anyone comes up with a way to unban an XBox using any sort of method that might become wide-spread.


----------



## Dystopia

tlarkin said:


> Dude I want cookies, peanut butter with chocolate chips plz, k?  thx



but i am actaully eating a cooking right now!


----------



## Fluffiness

I got banned from somewhere too and I'm not sure what details the staff there have stored since I even registered when I went on holiday and still caught on somehow :/ I mean it's just when I sign up with PCs/phones/etc. In my area even if it's an IP address when I'm in a different country...what the he'll?


----------



## voyagerfan99

Fluffiness said:


> I got banned from somewhere too and I'm not sure what details the staff there have stored since I even registered when I went on holiday and still caught on somehow :/ I mean it's just when I sign up with PCs/phones/etc. In my area even if it's an IP address when I'm in a different country...what the he'll?



Please refrain from digging up two year old threads.


----------



## Okedokey

What the OP is forgetting is that forums aren't public.  They're private paid for areas and if they ban you its completely in their right. Doesn't have to be fair.  Get over it.


----------

